# little pink on the tissue paper.... :-( Update pg 3



## Semanthia

I'm so nervous. I went to the bathroom and there was a little pink on the tissue paper. I had spotting with my daughter and she was developing fine. I'm not sure if spotting is part of an incompetent cervix or not. I don't want to lose this baby. Ugh...


----------



## emzky90

Sorry hun- didn't want to r&r:hugs:


----------



## angelbabymum

Are you able to contact your doctor? It's not always a bad sign. Stay positive.


----------



## Semanthia

No they are closed today. I might call tomorrow. So far it is gone so FX. I really hope it is nothing.


----------



## angelbabymum

Glad it's stopped. Get lots of rest and try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done though.


----------



## addy1

So sorry you are going through this. I agree, get lot's of rest! I hope you are able to get into see you doctor tomorrow! Just remember that not all spotting is a bad thing! I had spotting with my now healthy 2 year old!


----------



## bluesky

I had some spotting at 6 wks and 8 wks, everything was fine. The doctor booked me for an early scan which was very reassuring.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Hope everything turns out ok xx


----------



## VdkaLvr

Pink isnt the end of the world. I had this at about 11 weeks and it was due to infection, most of the time (not always, but often) it is caused by something such as an infection that simply irritates the cervix. I hope that there is nothing more than that going on with you. And try not to stress too much (easier said than done, I know) because stress only intensifies a situation.


----------



## Semanthia

My doctor is out of office this week so I am on my way to the emergency room. I haven't had any since (knock on wood) and I am hoping it is nothing. The nurse said from my description it is probably nothing to worry about but I need to get it checked out just to be safe.
I have been feeling nauseous the past few days and it has gotten a million times worse. I just want this to be our rainbow baby. FX.


----------



## Semanthia

My HCG levels were in the 300's, We saw nothing on the ultrasound and I am now bleeding more. I have to get some more blood work done in 3 days but it is not looking good. I feel like I am letting down my husband. Where is my rainbow?


----------



## angelbabymum

Could it still be too early to see anything? Hopefully you will know more when you get your blood done, although waiting three days is going to be horrible for you.

Don't feel like you are letting your husband down. This is something that just happens, it's not your fault.

Take care

xxxx


----------



## animalcracker

Semanthia said:


> My HCG levels were in the 300's, We saw nothing on the ultrasound and I am now bleeding more. I have to get some more blood work done in 3 days but it is not looking good. I feel like I am letting down my husband. Where is my rainbow?

I am so sorry to hear this, but it isn't over yet. I have everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

I now have a pretty bad lower back ache and still bleeding.
I have accepted that this is a miscarriage so if it is not I will be pleasantly surprised. I feel strange about it... def. different from when I lost Charlotte but still disappointing. I'll post what my hormone levels are at when I get them done.


----------



## animalcracker

Semanthia said:


> I now have a pretty bad lower back ache and still bleeding.
> I have accepted that this is a miscarriage so if it is not I will be pleasantly surprised. I feel strange about it... def. different from when I lost Charlotte but still disappointing. I'll post what my hormone levels are at when I get them done.

I'm so sorry:cry: I know how difficult this must be.
By the way, I also lost a little girl called Charlotte last year (at 9 weeks).:hugs:


----------



## mommydreamer

i'm sorry honey! i'll be holding out for the baby and you!


----------



## addy1

I am so sorry. I know what you are going through, and it is not easy. Please know that you are not letting your husband down...he would never think that. It is not your fault, sometimes these things just happen. 

Praying for you:hugs:


----------



## Xpecta

I'm so sorry to hear that! Take care of yourself, and like the other ladies said, its not over until its over. I'm sorry you're going through this. You'll be in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

:hugs:


----------



## twinxxsmom

:hugs: did not want to read and run.much hope is sent your way


----------



## Ozziemum

sending bigs hugs your way xxxx


----------



## lulu83

:hugs:definitely thinkin about you hun:hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

Well I am def. miscarrying. I will spare you the gruesome details but I have no doubt at this point. I don't know if it was from the UTI although I am positive I have had this UTI since before I even knew I was pregnant. I didn't have many of the UTI symptoms but something was def. off and was tested for only vaginal infections. I was surprised when everything came back normal because I was still feeling off. I have never had any kind of infection before so it was difficult for me to pin point it.
Well good luck ladies and thank you for all your replies! I will be trying again as soon as I am given the ok.


----------



## hellypops

i am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## lulu83

This breaks my heart :hugs: I'm so sorry :(


----------



## ThirdxLucky

So sorry for you xx


----------



## Xpecta

Words can't explain how you must feel. I wish there was something I could do. I'll be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## bluesky

:hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

im so sorry hun x


----------



## addy1

My heart just breaks for you, as the pain from my own loss is still so real. I am so sorry Semanthia. 

Take Care.:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Semanthia...I am so, so sorry hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## SugarFairy

So sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: soo sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## slurpie

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Tesharika

Awwww... hugs. I'm so sorry Hun. Don't give up hope, I lost my son at 22 weeks due to IC in dec 2009, I then had a miscarriage at 8 weeks in july 2010...I fell pregnant again in february and am now 24 weeks and everything is going great...I know how hard it is but don't give up!!!


----------



## selina3127

so sorry xxx


----------

